# Upgrade USB2 sur PowerPC G4 ??



## grobil44 (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un soucis de connectique sur mon PowerPC G4. Muni de firewire et de USB1, je le trouve limité pour pouvoir faire du montage vidéo et brancher un disque dur externe.
Je souhaite donc savoir s'il est possible de rajouter une carte avec des ports USB 2.
Est-ce que je dois trouver un centre de maintenance Aplle ou est-ce qu'il est facile de le faire soit-même ?
Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Mars 2010)

Et le FireWire ?


----------



## grobil44 (22 Mars 2010)

Ben, je n'ai pas de disque dur en firewire. MAis c'est vrai qu'il serait peut-être plus judicieux de penser à un nouveau disque en firewire que d'équiper le G4 d'un USB2...
Quoique l'USB1 ne sert à rien. En USB2, on peut mettre des clés USB...etc
Et la vitesse en USB2 n'est pas préférable au firewire ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Mars 2010)

Franchement je préfère le firewire à l'usb2 même si en théorie le débit de l'usb2 est meilleur de 80Mb/s dans la pratique et niveau fiabilité je trouve le firewire bien plus robuste.


----------



## grobil44 (22 Mars 2010)

Je viens de voir le prix des disques durs Firewire... c'est pas donné.
De plus, je voulais savoir si la vitesse de transfert était similaire au USB2.
Est-ce vrai que le taux de transfert USB2 est de 480MB/s ? Car dans ce cas, il vaudrait mieux opter pour un firewire 800, mais est-ce que le port firewire du G4 encaisse le 800MB/s ?


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2010)

Nan, c'est du FW400 sur le G4.

Mais si effectivement le débit théorique de l'Usb2 est de 480MB/s c'est totalement faux dans la pratique.
En revanche on arrive à presque 400MB/s en continu avec le FW400.


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2010)

j'ai mis une carte usb2 dans mon G3 B&B sans aucun souci.

C'est une carte basique, qui a été directement reconnue par mac os x (panther), je ne me souviens plus de la marque par contre, mais ça fonctionne.


----------



## jerG (22 Mars 2010)

À voir suivant le G4 que tu as mais moi sur mon Quicksilver 2002 (sous Tiger)la carte PCI USB2 ne fonctionne pas vraiment correctement : 
1°) le taux de transfert lecture/écriture est juste au dessus de l'USB1.1 mais pas franchement USB2
2°) le transfert de fichier foire souvent (interruptions en cour de transfert - j'ai bouzillé 2 clés USB)

Donc pour moi, sur ce genre de machine une seule solution pour le stockage de masse externe : Firewire 400.

Maintenant ça vient peut-être de mon ordi et/ou de la carte employée.

En terme de performance le Firewire 400 domine l'USB2 même si la théorie dit le contraire. De plus, l'USB2 consomme plus de ressources processeur, surtout sur PowerPC (plus de 20% sur mon iBook G4 et encore plus sur mon ancien iMac G5). Avec mon Core 2 Duo si la perf en transfert ne change pas (ce qui m'avait un peu surpris à l'époque), la charge processeur elle, est nettement réduite.

Reste la question du prix, et là l'avantage va à l'USB2.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2010)

grobil44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un soucis de connectique sur mon PowerPC G4. Muni de firewire et de USB1, je le trouve limité pour pouvoir faire du montage vidéo et brancher un disque dur externe.
> Je souhaite donc savoir s'il est possible de rajouter une carte avec des ports USB 2.
> Est-ce que je dois trouver un centre de maintenance Aplle ou est-ce qu'il est facile de le faire soit-même ?
> ...



J'avais acheté à l'époque à prix dérisoire une carte PCI 4 ports USB pour mon powermac G4 1ghz MDD sur le site LDLC elle fonctionnait parfaitement.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Mars 2010)

En tout cas sur mon G4 entre mon DD FW et mon DD USB2 je trouve mon FW bien plus performant que mon USB.


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5431526 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas sur mon G4 entre mon DD FW et mon DD USB2 je trouve mon FW bien plus performant que mon USB.



Ouai mais perso j'avais des performances pitoyables avec ma clé USB2 quand je la branchais dans la femelle firewire :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai mais perso



Tout est dit


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5431526 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas sur mon G4 entre mon DD FW et mon DD USB2 je trouve mon FW bien plus performant que mon USB.



Ça, c'est vrai, 100% d'accord, surtout pour faire du montage vidéo, mais ayant aussi un DD 100% USB2, essentiellement pour mon iBook G4 dont le Fw est H.S., je suis bien content d'avoir installé ces cartes USB2 sur mon PowerMac !


----------

